# Coding from home



## KristinM522 (Dec 26, 2012)

I was just wondering if anybody on here can offer me some advice on coding from home? I am semi-new to the coding world and currently work at a practice but I am interested in the aspect of doing this from home. Does anyone know of a good company to look into? Does it typically involve _more_ then just coding (A/R research etc) Any advice would be so greatly appreciated!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lisettenegron (Dec 27, 2012)

Try T-Sytems and Lexicode


----------



## cordelia (Dec 28, 2012)

It depends on which company you work for, but for the most part, all of the companies I have worked for just wanted straight coding. 

There are a lot of companies out there, the problem is that it can be difficult to get stable/reliable work always coming in.  Most have down time or contracts can end suddenly. 

I have heard good things about McKesson, Lexicode and Aviacode. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## KristinM522 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you both very much! I will look into those companies!


----------

